

The Onlife Manifesto – Being Human in a Hyperconnected Era - peterhartree
https://ec.europa.eu/digital-agenda/en/onlife-manifesto

======
peterhartree
An EU-backed research project, lead by Luciano Floridi.

"The deployment of information and communication technologies (ICTs) and their
uptake by society affect radically the human condition, insofar as it modifies
our relationships to ourselves, to others and to the world.

[...]

This Manifesto aims to launch an open debate on the impacts of the
computational era on public spaces, politics and societal expectations toward
policymaking in the Digital Agenda for Europe’s remit. More broadly, this
Manifesto aims to start a reflection on the way in which a hyperconnected
world calls for rethinking the referential frameworks on which policies are
built."

